# Dslr upgrade: I found my Niche



## SJTstudios (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I've found what I specialize at, and I'm looking to upgrade.
I'm now specializing in sailing(action sports), and I enjoy portraits and landscapes. Im trying to decide on a dslr, and it's hard to decide.

What I need:
-aps-h or full-frame sensor: I can maneuver close enough to boats where I can use a 70-200 at 200mm, or I can use my 2x extender
-good focusing: the sailors are moving fast
-good ISO performance: I need high shutter speeds, at f4 and 5.6 if I use my extenders. Fps isn't a big deal, 5-8 works.

I'd prefer the 1d series due to the bulk since the weight will prevent shake, and the weather sealing is important, even though I'll have a cover, I don't want to take any chances.
I'm wavering between the 1diii, iiis, and 1div.
I really don't want to go to the mark ii, because even my friend who owns one is confused by it.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 12, 2012)

Also, at this point, I'm having some issue considering the 5d mark iii, could you guys evaluate that?
And also, if this is a too difficult of a situation, do you think that this could just be an excuse to get a 1dx and be done?


----------



## @!ex (Nov 13, 2012)

I vote for the 5D mkiii. It covers all you requests perfectly, at a fraction of the cost of a 1dx. Don't buy an old 1D, it will be used and abused by a pro, and plus way outdated the day you buy it... Just my two cents as a weekend pro. I've been using my 5d mkiii for similar subject matter as what you are shooting and have been extremely happy with it's performance...

Ill include a couple examples I've shot with my 5d mkiii over the last few months of the three categories that you want your camera to do (sports, landscape, portraiture/low light). Also, as a side note, this camera is not confusing in the least bit. I just switched from Pentax to Canon on this camera, and the learning curve was maybe an afternoon or so.

Sports: This first one was shot with the 70-200 2.8 IS I, and the 2x mmiii (similar to your proposed setup)





Dropping the Ball... by @!ex, on Flickr



Still Running by @!ex, on Flickr

Landscape:



Road to Eldorado by @!ex, on Flickr



Light Pollution by @!ex, on Flickr



Life on Mars by @!ex, on Flickr

And portraiture/low light:



Low Key by @!ex, on Flickr



In the Dark by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much, I guess I may just have to find a better cover for onthe boat.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd pick 1D X > 5DIII > 1DIV > 1DsIII.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> Hey guys, I've found what I specialize at, and I'm looking to upgrade.
> I'm now specializing in sailing(action sports), and I enjoy portraits and landscapes. Im trying to decide on a dslr, and it's hard to decide.
> 
> What I need:
> ...


Rather than use a extender, I'd recommend a 1D MK IV. I had to give up and sell mine because of hand problems holding it, but the 1.3 crop and f/8 AF makes it excellent for focal length limited situations.
The 1D X is also a excellent choice, but putting a TC on or off a lens while in a boat is risky, and using a big white in a boat is even more difficult.


----------



## @!ex (Nov 13, 2012)

None of canon's dslr's are waterproof, and while the 1dX has the highest weather sealing, the 5D mk 3 is no slouch. I have used it in light rain and mist without much worry. One thing you do have to consider is lens weather sealing too, as I believe only newer lenses and L series have weather proofing, and it doesn't matter how weather sealed your camera is if your lens isn't (I have L lenses). I would probably just buy a nice rain cover either for the 1dX or the 5D if I was worried about huge water splashes, so again advantage 5D. I would also suggest taking out a homeowner's insurance rider or even better an inland marine policy in case of damage, that way you can be much more at ease and worry less, mine has a 100 dollar deductible and covers about $10,000 worth of camera and computer gear against theft worldwide with $100 deductible on camera equipment and $50 deductible on computer equipment for about $100 a year. Mine doesn't cover accidental damage, but I think for a higher premium you can find one that does...


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 13, 2012)

This should really depend on your budget and mid term planning and if you want/insist on using a second camera as a backup.

If your budget allows purchasing a 1D-X, then I would definitely recommend that one, because currently it is the best you can get. If on the other hand your current budget will be strained too much by such a purchase, you should go for the 5D Mark III. It is really good, although not the same as a 1D-X.

I expect you will find yourself wanting to upgrade to a 1D-X as soon as you end up with the 5D Mark III and may eventually end up with purchasing one in addition to the 5D Mark III. In this case you end up with a great 1st/2nd camera combination. I have this combination, but I find myself using the 1D-X much more often than the 5D Mark III (about a 10:1 ratio). The only thing better would be purchasing two 1D-X, but that's a lot of money for a backup.


----------

